# Einstein is coughing



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi everyone Einstein my 12 year old male golden retriever has been coughing lately. I want to know what can cause him to cough? the cough sounds like his trying to get something out but i know there is nothing there. I don't think it could be heart worms as he gets heartgaurd plus once a month. The vet doesn't want to run any tests on him due to his age. They said most likely he has cancer. I'm thinking that too as his voice also has changed.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Not even a chest xray? My Eli had lung cancer secondary to somewhere else, not sure where but I suspect his brain. The chest xray showed it and an oncologist confirmed it. But once his cough began they gave him prednisone which helped him have a few more very good weeks.
I hope the vet is wrong and he just picked up kennel cough, did they give him any medication?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I think chest x rays are in order. Laura had cancer that was also secondary to her lungs which we found this way. Casey had a coughing and it was something different entirely- megaesophagus.

There are a multitude of things that could be wrong, from pneumonia to cancer. He needs treatment ASAP. Just because he's 12 doesn't mean that he's expired yet and that it is time to stop trying to help him. I'd find a new vet, frankly.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

If your vet doesn't want to run any tests to determine if Einstein has cancer, he has to at least rule out whether or not he has something else that might be treatable. If Einstein has something else besides cancer and you don't treat it because you "think" it's cancer, what then?

Time for a second opinion, a new vet, or a stronger voice


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I had Dylan to our vet last summer for the same problem.
He was DX with *Laryngeal Paralysis*. 
He did have a voice change and a very strange cough.
The vet did a complete exam, senior profile but no x-rays.
Blood work came back OK, he was put on amoxicillin 500mg for UTI.
We have to watch that he isn't out in the cold weather for long periods of time and he goes for short walks only when it isn't cold.
Their has been a change in him (for the better) after doing what the vet recommended. We do soak his food for at least 1 hour before feeding, no more dry kibbles.

I agree with Jo Ellen about the second opinion.

HUGS for Einstein.........


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

The cough may also be a sign of congestive heart failure. Our eskie started coughing 3 years ago before he was diagnosed. He is doing fine on meds but sounds like he has been smoking cigars his whole life!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'd definitely get something done... bloodwork or an xray. I cannot believe that your vet said it's best not to do anything. They should always give you options and let you decide what way you want to go. Who knows, it could definitely be something treatable and improve his quality of life.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My Sam had what I thought was a cold but was diagnosed with a partially paralyzed larynx. Have you noticed when he's coughing? After eating, drinking, or exertion? Sam was 11 when he was diagnosed. He was also diagnosed with a neuro condition that caused him to drag his back end occasionally and knuckle under his back toes. There is a corrective surgery for the paralysis but my Vet said that at his age and with the neuro condition it was not worth putting him through the surgery. 

If Einstein does have a partial paralysis of his esophagus, which an xray can confirm, there are things you can do to help him live with this condition. Pneumonia is a concern...raised food bowls, wet his food so it absorbs the water to make it easier to swallow, or feed canned food, to help ensure that he does not take his food accidentally into his lungs. Don't let him over exert himself, keep him out of the heat, and when you take walks use a harness so you're not pulling on his neck. This can be managed.

Good luck with your boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My first Golden started coughing shortly before he collapsed and lost his appetite. An xray was taken of his lungs and abdomen- final diagnosis-advanced hemangiosarcoma.

Find a vet willing to at least xray Einstein. There are things you can do to help with the cough and not doing so makes it hard for your Golden in his golden years.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenOwner12*

GoldenOwner12

I am so sorry to hear Einstein is ill.
Is it like a hacking/gagging cough.
My Smooch who was almost 12 years old started a gagging cough and then spit up some white foam and a little blood. They did a chest xray and said that Smooch only had 10% of her lungs functioning and she was never short of breath or gasping for air-We never would have known.
I am praying it isn't the same for Einstein, but it is best to rule it out.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> GoldenOwner12
> 
> I am so sorry to hear Einstein is ill.
> Is it like a hacking/gagging cough.
> ...


Yes it does sound like that but he isn't spitting anything out but it looks like his trying too. Einstein's food bowl is raised. I'm not over exercising him his exercise is done in the backyard eg a toy thrown 4 times is enough for him. If i throw his toys more then 4 times his back end gives out from under him eg he falls down. His still getting pain meds everyday which help a little bit. His still happy and eatting and playing with Shelley a bit so thats a good thing.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned kennel cough. It's a very distinct sounding cough, almost like the dog is trying to get something out of his throat. Does he ever gag at the end of coughing? Does any white foam come out? Before everyone jumps to the cancer conclusion, is it possible it's just the easily treatable kennel cough?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd have chest xrays done.  

Our Danny had coughing/breathing (crackling sound) issues and that turned out to be bronchitis. 

He was 11 at the time and we had him a while longer, during which time, thanks to treatment for the bronchitis, he was mostly comfortable. 

Right down to the end, our vet had no hesitation about having xrays and ultrasounds done on our dogs. If it kept them comfortable longer and had the possibility of lengthening their lives (getting them the treatment they needed), then it was the _humane_ thing to do.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

I doubt it is kennel cough as we have 3 other dogs and kennel cough can be caught and transfered to other dogs. The other 3 dogs aren't coughing at all. Einstein gets vaccinated every 2 years, He was just vaccinated last year, I don't like to vaccinated every year unless the dog is going to obedience eg like Shelley is. My aunties dog hasn't been vaccinated for about 4 years. I'll be making a vet appointment tommorrow to get him checked out.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

I should also mention that Einstein already has a weak heart due to paralysis ticks.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

well Einstein didn't eat dinner tonight, I tryed his kibble nope,i then tryed canned food he wasn't interested in that either. We got him to eat some slices of devon eg meat. I really hate seeing him like this. His hungry but he just won't eat.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

A kennel cough vaccine (bordatella) is only good for 6 months and doesn't cover all strains.

At Einstein's age and with the pre-existing heart condition you describe, chances are it's something quite serious. Please, as many of us suggest, find a vet who will take an xray of Einstein's lungs to find out what is going on and get him some relief so he won't suffer. I just don't buy it that your vet thinks he's too old for an x-ray--our vets xray our dogs well beyond Einstein's age.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hope he gets xrays ASAP. Poor dear boy. I am praying for Einstein and you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenOwner*

GoldenOwner

Besides the not eating and coughing, does Einstein have any other symptoms. Smooch was sick like this for 2 wks. and when I took her to the vet for the xrrays, you could see her sides moving in and out-she was having trouble breathing the vet said, but from what Ken and I could observe Smooch wasn't gasping.

My Smooch, was spitting up some white foam with a little bit of blood in it.
They took a chest xray and abdomen xray and said she had one of three types of cancer or blastimycosis (dogs get from eating bird droppings-and it is very hard to treat)!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

My old Lab Dream has coughed like this a few times a day for about 4 years now...The Vet has just shrugged his shoulders, he does not think it is anything serious, at this point she has been doing it for so long and it doesn't ever really worsen. Blood work and all is fine... She does have a bit of a heart murmur, he thinks that could be the cause, so we give her an 81 mg aspirin daily. I am not saying to do that, find out if it is safe with Einsteins other meds first.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*DreamMom*

DreamMom

I am so happy for Dream.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Have you taken Einstein to the vet? I hope its something treatable


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

I made a appointment the earliest i could get in is tommorrow at 5pm. The only symptoms he he having is coughing,not interested in food,some trouble pooing, trouble hoping up and down due to arthritis. I can't even exercise him for 5 minutes without him falling over.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm disappointed to hear that you weren't able to get Einstein into a veterinarian sooner.  Let us know what happens tomorrow. Those symptoms are more than serious sounding, IMO.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

GoldenOwner12 said:


> I made a appointment the earliest i could get in is tommorrow at 5pm. The only symptoms he he having is coughing,not interested in food,some trouble pooing, trouble hoping up and down due to arthritis. I can't even exercise him for 5 minutes without him falling over.


Good luck at the appointment.... I hope you can get the chest xrays and it's something fixable like bronchitis... 

Disinterest in food - could be related to bronchitis or another underlining problem. Or it could be something more serious. 

Those two reasons are definitely enough to merit a full exam and chest xrays at the vet. 

The trouble pooping and mobility problems... that sounds like common old age issues. Our two old guys couldn't squat very well towards the end. It just got very painful for them. And almost all old goldens that I know of have the collapsing rear end. 

All my best...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Einstein*

Praying for Einstein-please let us know how things are after his vet appt. today.
They definitely should take chest xrays and a blood test.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

How is Einstein?


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

My Beau started coughing and it sounded like he had something caught in his throat. The vet at first couldn't figure out what it was and said his lungs sounded clear. But he then coughed in front of the vet and a small blood clot came up. He was on the way to do xrays when this happened. The xrays told us the he had a mass in his lungs. It was cancer. Beau was 11. Did you have xrays??? I sure it is not serious.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

My thought was also congestive heart failure. We were concerned that our Golda had bronchitis when he started coughing. Our vet did a thorough examine and after hearing an unusual rhythm of his heart, they did an xray that confirmed congestive heart failure. He was about 16 and lived to be almost 17 by being treated by a cardiologist.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

the vet has put Einstein on antibiotics too see how he goes he seems to have his voice back at the moment. She said if the cough is still there after the antibiotics are finished we will do x rays.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Hoping the antibiotics work for your boy. I bet he would love some ice cream to soothe his throat.


----------



## weezie (Oct 8, 2011)

Hope Einstein is OK. I just joined and saw your post. My 11 year old golden has a similar problem caused by partial larynx paralysis. Taking 50 mg of lasik helps her.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Get a chest xray ASAP. Rule out a tumor. I put it off in my Cocker Spanial for a long time- just figured the little cough was from a sensitive throat..... when I took her in for her physical they did a lung scan and detected a golf ball sized tumor in the left lob. She was about 11 when diagnosed.... so I did not do surgery- and let her live out the next two years happy except for a constant cough. Surgery of the lung is very major and not something I wanted to put him through. He passed away at 13- still a good long happy life.


----------

